# small breed/miniature poodle food- 6 months & older



## Myleen (Apr 30, 2016)

Nutros Natural choice Venison was recommended for my miniature poodle after 6 months. 
Anyone have any other thoughts on this/other small breed food. Updated?
Seems most things I find/read about are OLD.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

The only thing I can say on this is to wonder whether Toby really needs a small dog formula. What does he weigh at this point?


----------



## Myleen (Apr 30, 2016)

lily cd re said:


> The only thing I can say on this is to wonder whether Toby really needs a small dog formula. What does he weigh at this point?


Last time I weighed him (not long ago) he was 14 lbs. He should be close to that... if not the same. lol


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

My 11 year old 8.5 pound mini poodle eats orijen fish and has for about 9 years. My pom is a hair picky so he gets primal freeze dried raw. Neither of them is formulated for small dogs but I don't find that necessary.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

That brand did bad things to my last dog's digestion, which lasted even after I finally figured it out and quit using it. That was some time back, but I did see other owners post similar effects. I would just watch carefully if you choose this one and if you start to see signs of indigestion, suspect the food.

Oliver does very well on Nature's Variety Prairie, but I try to rotate within foods that are not crazy high in fat and protein. Right now he has the salmon and brown rice one and I think that's the best one for him although the lamb variety also works well. Oliver just loves fish like crazy, though. I give him canned sardines every now and then and he goes nuts for them. Of course he loves fresh carrots, too, LOL. I give a bit of canned with his breakfast, but not supper.

ETA: I just remembered Toby is still a puppy, so would look for the words all life stages on the kibble bag to be sure he gets his nutrients. He is such a darling boy.


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

Myleen said:


> Nutros Natural choice Venison was recommended for my miniature poodle after 6 months.
> Anyone have any other thoughts on this/other small breed food. Updated?
> Seems most things I find/read about are OLD.


I use Nature's Variety raw boost and am pleased with it. They have a small breed formula and a regular formula, but the regular one has small kibble so even my littlest one can eat it. Plus you can rotate proteins - lamb, chicken, beef, turkey, turkey & duck, rabbit, salmon and venison.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I personally, change brands/protein type with every bag. I started doing this when Molly was about 7-8 months old and I knew she had a tummy of iron (but also had very itchy feet a sign of allergies) and reading up on food allergies, and how they can be acquired by feeding one food only, over a period of time.
Always grain free, and the fewer the ingredients the bettter! She is also fed raw for 50% of her diet. 

My point of reference is "How To Control Dog Food Allergies" by Dr. Karen Becker. In this video she explains how to control or avoid food allergies. I found it very helpful in choosing the right foods!


----------



## vegas (Jul 5, 2014)

DD my 8-month-old 4.5 lb toy eats Fromm's Grain-Free Four Star Nutritionals as well as I and Love and You Nude (which is also grain free). Sometimes I mix in some Taste of the Wild Grain-Free (or use it in her treat dispensing toys). Her breeder had her on the Fromm's. I've never fed her anything puppy-specific or small breed specific.


----------

